# bitte löschen

## SarahS93

Hatte ungewollt irgendwie doppelt gepostet ... bitte löschen.Last edited by SarahS93 on Thu Mar 26, 2015 4:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Hallo Forum,
> 
> wie stelle ich es an das ich z.B. tail -f /var/log/messages mache und diesee Ausgabe dann durch | an Grep übergebe, der mir aber alle Zeilen wo WORT1 und oder WORT2 vorkommen nicht mehr anzeigt?
> 
> Die Ausdrücke WORT1 und WORT2 kommen in verschiedenen Zeilen vor, nie aber in einer gemeinsamm.
> ...

 Du meinst doch nicht etwa einfach "grep -v -e WORT1 -e WORT2" ?

----------

## SarahS93

Hatte ungewollt irgendwie doppelt gepostet, bitte löschen

----------

## franzf

Ah wie nostalgisch! Da werden alte Erinnerungen wach. Insofern ist das hier auch ein DUP.

----------

## Erdie

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ah wie nostalgisch! Da werden alte Erinnerungen wach. Insofern ist das hier auch ein DUP.

 

Daran habe ich auch gleich gedacht, erstaunlich, dass das alles noch in der Datenbank ist!

----------

## l3u

Das Internet vergisst nie.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hach. 

Wie herrlich  :Smile: 

Ein Revival  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

mmh, hab den damals gekonnt ignoriert. verewige ich mich hier mal, wenn der dann in 9 jahren hervorgeholt wird, bin ich mit auf seite 1  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SarahS93

Dieses verdamte Internet-Dings ... vergisst wirklich nix.

Jungs, wieviel muss gezahlt werden damit das hier gelöscht wird!?  :Wink: 

Heute ist Montag .. vielleicht haben die Admins ja einen guten Tag und könnten ....

----------

## Yamakuzure

...sperren. Nicht Löschen, aber sperren. Auf das dieser Thread ewig Zeuge sei! *tehehe*

----------

## Erdie

Ich finde das schön. Die ganze  Familie wieder vereint - wie "damals", als ich Gentoo kennengelernt habe , die gute, alte Zeit  :Laughing: 

----------

